

Try EtherPad Now With Other HN Users - breck
http://etherpad.com/a4jtHYAoF9

======
guruz
"Sorry, only 8 people are allowed to edit a single pad at the same time. In
the future, we could work to increase this limit."

~~~
aaroniba
I created more pads just for news.yc users here:
<http://etherpad.com/ep/newsyc>

------
adnam
Realtime chat where you can edit other people's comments as they type them -
brilliant!

------
axod
Results in an error in Safari+fx3 "new raw text must end with newline"

